# heat pads



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

seen a heat pad(16x8 or similar) that was only 12 watts it was cobra i think would this throw out enough heat with such a low power output and a big size???


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

anybody:up:


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

nobody:lol2:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I use a 17" x 6" strip on my Whip scorpions, and if i recall correctly, its at 15w. This heats up the tank to around 18-22C nicely on its own, even with a deep substrate (the mat is raised 1cm off the glass base as not to crack it, and sits in 3"-6" of substrate at various points). 

Whilst this is grossly against what the heatmat instructions suggest, it works fine, and my whips never seem to burrow deep enough to risk being burned.

I'm sure if you use the heat mat and use another heat source like a bulb it will do fine.


----------



## Shadow_Eyed (Dec 24, 2007)

GRB said:


> I use a 17" x 6" strip on my Whip scorpions, and if i recall correctly, its at 15w. This heats up the tank to around 18-22C nicely on its own, even with a deep substrate (the mat is raised 1cm off the glass base as not to crack it, and sits in 3"-6" of substrate at various points).
> 
> Whilst this is grossly against what the heatmat instructions suggest, it works fine, and my whips never seem to burrow deep enough to risk being burned.
> 
> I'm sure if you use the heat mat and use another heat source like a bulb it will do fine.


IF the heatmat is regulated by a thermostat, there should not be a risk of the glass cracking, and certainly no risk of burning.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes, I regulate using a matstat. 

However, I like to be on the safe side, so elevate my heatmats off the base by about 1cm using polystyrene sheets. Mainly as I can't afford to risk breaking it, and also because the heatmat instructions seem to recommend having a max substrate depth of only 1cm, which I ignore. 

I mainly do it as not to shock the glass when I travel back and forth from uni. Taking a hot tank out into cold weather and into a car for even a minute or so could shock the glass (found that out the hard way once before). 

-G


----------

